# openings in Meriweather



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 6, 2009)

We have 1370 privately owned acres. The property is a working cattle farm with open pasture, mature hardwoods, mature pines and 2 or 3 different age clearcut. It is 120 inch min. on bucks. we currently have 7-8 openings due to us adding new property and the fact a few people got out due to the economy. We have camp with power and water. the club is located between Luthersville and Hogansville off of 54. Dues are $1161. If interested you can PM or call me @ 678-315-3130. Or you can call Mike Allen @678-848-0972.

thanks


----------



## jimmy (Jun 8, 2009)

*members?*

what will be the maximum members?


----------



## DENGLAND (Jun 8, 2009)

How many members total?


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 8, 2009)

*sorry*

we run the club with 25 members, the most i have seen on any day at the club was 10-12 including me. we run on a pin in system and did not have any problems with it last year.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 9, 2009)

*come*

on guys someone needs an awsome club for this year. if you look at this property you will join.


----------



## Jranger (Jun 10, 2009)

I hunt in this club and I can tell you right now, you will write a check if you come see this place. We have a great camp with power and water. We have run well water to most of the campers along with power outlets. There are still spot open for campers but a water line or two may need to be run to accommodate those who want running water. 
This is a great bunch of guys, we cook out a lot and hang around the campfire at night as well. There are quite a few folks with kids in the club and we have several stands out that will accommodate two or more hunters in case they come along. Come check it out, you won't be disappointed!


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 11, 2009)

*i will*

be at the club this weekend doing some scouting if anyone is interested i would be glad to show you the property. Just PM me and we can set up a time and day to meet up.

thanks
jamie


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 18, 2009)

*we*

still have some openings.


----------



## Win Mag (Jun 30, 2009)

I also hunt in this club and JRanger sums it up in regards to writing a check when you see the property.  I've hunted in several clubs in the past, but I have to admit this is one of the better clubs that I found with a good bunch of hunters that are ethical and family oriented.  This past Saturday JCBANJO02 showed us some sheds that were pretty impressive.  The problem is, he will not tell me where he found them.  He keeps indicating that he found them in the woods.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jul 2, 2009)

*to*

the top


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jul 6, 2009)

*i*

can show the property this weekend.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jul 9, 2009)

*Ok*

Someone needs a great club to hunt this year. give me or mike a call (see above for #'s) and one of us would be glad to show the property.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 8, 2009)

*still*

have openings! the season is almost here you need to hurry so you can get your stands hung.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 12, 2009)

*still*

have openings! this is a great place to hunt. you will be hard pressed to find a club with this much diverse terrain to hunt on with a great group of guys.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 15, 2009)

*a*

few pics from the property.  still have openings!


----------



## bigbrannew (Aug 16, 2009)

well Jamie, let's go hunting


----------



## shanesbandit (Aug 17, 2009)

would like to see the club this week if possible thanks


----------



## shanesbandit (Aug 17, 2009)

Also what are the guest rules.
thnkks


----------



## Jranger (Aug 24, 2009)

shanesbandit said:


> Also what are the guest rules.
> thnkks



No Guests Shane, but immediate family members are welcome.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 24, 2009)

*all*

pm's returned.
its getting closer guys! dont miss out on this great property.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 27, 2009)

*i*

can show the proerty this weekend.


----------



## groundhawg (Aug 27, 2009)

How are hunting areas managed?  Pin-in/out, open to all or private areas?

Thanks.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Aug 28, 2009)

*the*

areas are pin in/out first come basis.


----------



## shanesbandit (Aug 30, 2009)

Thanks for the showing yesterday.  You sold me Beautiful woods 
see you down there.


----------



## Jranger (Aug 30, 2009)

I went down today to take a few pics of the fields and look in on my camper. To bad it rained me out... I did see some wildlife though and snapped a few shots. These are but a few of the fields we have mixed through our club and I didn't get enough time in the woods but for one shot. Come check us out!


----------



## Jranger (Sep 4, 2009)

We'll be having a workday this Saturday 5th. If anyone wants the dime tour, this is a great time to do it...
Drop one of us a line and set it up if your interested.


----------



## Jranger (Sep 5, 2009)

Well, we now have pigs to hunt as well... pics to follow...


----------



## Jranger (Sep 8, 2009)

Couple of piggies...
Feral pigs? I don't know squat about pigs. There have been several big boars seen but no shots, and there are a lot of trees being rubbed with mud so any input is welcome. Land owner wants em DRT.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Sep 15, 2009)

*alright*

guys we still have some openings.


----------



## Jranger (Oct 22, 2009)

Come see us, the rut is around the corner!


----------



## JamesG (Oct 22, 2009)

PM sent


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Oct 22, 2009)

*all*

pm's returned


----------



## Rangerboats (Oct 23, 2009)

Jranger said:


> I hunt in this club and I can tell you right now, you will write a check if you come see this place. We have a great camp with power and water. We have run well water to most of the campers along with power outlets. There are still spot open for campers but a water line or two may need to be run to accommodate those who want running water.
> This is a great bunch of guys, we cook out a lot and hang around the campfire at night as well. There are quite a few folks with kids in the club and we have several stands out that will accommodate two or more hunters in case they come along. Come check it out, you won't be disappointed!


Good you can take me as a guest!!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Oct 25, 2009)

Rangerboats said:


> Good you can take me as a guest!!!!!



http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3933963&postcount=19


----------



## Rangerboats (Oct 27, 2009)

Jranger said:


> http://forum.gon.com/showpost.php?p=3933963&postcount=19



Can't believe you want take your own brother!!!!


----------



## Jranger (Oct 27, 2009)

Rangerboats said:


> Can't believe you want take your own brother!!!!


We might work something out if kentucky opens up...


----------



## Jranger (Nov 4, 2009)

Rut will be on fire next two weeks, come getem' boys!!!


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Feb 18, 2010)

*we*

have 2 openings for sure. any one want to see the property and meet some of the members we will be down sat for our annual meeting. If you are interested give me a call at 678-315-3130.
If you have PMed me and i have not responded im sorry we thought we were full.

thanks
jamie


----------



## liv2bowhunt (Feb 18, 2010)

how many members do you currently have?


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Feb 18, 2010)

*we*

currently have 23 and are looking for 2 more to make a total of 25


----------



## rob keck (Feb 19, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## shibbydog (Feb 21, 2010)

*interest in club*

I am working for State Dept in Iraq and will return home early August.  Will be looking for a club.  I live in Troup County and this sounds very convenient.
I will need a place to get in the woods and see some trees!
Unfortunately, I won't be able to take a look until August or Sept and might like to do some bow hunting then.
Thanks for your reply.


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Apr 6, 2010)

*we*

are going to have 4 openings this year. let me know if you are interested and we can set up a time to show you the property.

thanks


----------



## preston (Apr 23, 2010)

*lease*

is any of it suitable for quail hunting? would you consider a quail only member between deer season and turkey season? i need a place to run my dog and release birds on. thanks 
preston


----------



## JCBANJO02 (May 3, 2010)

*we*

still need 4 people. If you have called and talked with me about this property i am sorry i have not gotten back with you. Please call Mike Allen if you are interested in seeing the property. I am having trouble finding any extra time to do anything right now. As mentioned in the posts above this is a great club! we have fair rules and everyone from the president down follows them. Mike's # is on the first post on this thread.

thanks
jamie


----------



## JamesG (May 8, 2010)

Bumpin up to the top for a awesome piece of property


----------



## JamesG (May 10, 2010)

Btt


----------



## JamesG (May 12, 2010)

Come on folks. Time to get in is now.

More dead pig pics from turkey season


----------



## JamesG (May 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## mt man (May 14, 2010)

Do you allow dogs  on hogs after deer season


----------



## JamesG (May 19, 2010)

Btt


----------



## woodric81 (May 19, 2010)

Why is the rate nearly double what all of the land around you is leasing for?


----------



## JCBANJO02 (May 21, 2010)

*?*

good question. maybe its the quality of the land? maybe its from a private owner instead of timber company? maybe its what we are willing to pay to have access to land like this to hunt on? what land around us is leasing for $9.50 an acre? is it clear cut? 

Im not sure what other property around us is going for. I have not shopped around the area for price per acre on leasing. But i can tell you that this is the best looking piece of land i have ever had the opritunity to hunt in georgia. It has it all cut over, planted pines any where from 3-15 yrs old, hard wood ridges, hardwood bottoms, fields, swamp, any terrain you like to hunt is on this property.

We also feed protein in the off season, have power and water at camp.


----------



## JamesG (May 24, 2010)

btt


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 2, 2010)

*still*

have openings.


----------



## JamesG (Jun 6, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## JamesG (Jun 8, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## rastus270 (Jun 10, 2010)

how many bucks did yall kill last year?  have any pictures?


----------



## skeeter.buck (Jun 10, 2010)

looks nice when will you be out there next?


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 10, 2010)

*we*

only killed 2 bucks last year with some 100-110 inch seen. we have started feeding some protein this year so maybe it will help push those 105-110's up to shooters. 

we will be showing the propety on the 19th around 10am if you would like to see it. let me know and i will get a head count of who will be coming to see it.

thanks
jamie


----------



## rastus270 (Jun 11, 2010)

What did the 2 score?  Do you have any pictures?


----------



## JCBANJO02 (Jun 11, 2010)

*they*

both scored under 120. i think one was 115 inch 8pt and the other was 109 inch 10 pt. both of the hunters that harvested these bucks paid their fines and one was the president. i do not have any pics of these deer. Mike Allen is the club president and he may have some pics of them. i will get in touch with him and see if he has them or not. JamesG on here saw a good shooter on the property that was never killed and the 2 bucks in the beginnig of the post are still on the property for sure. i saw the smaller of the 2 on about 20 different hunts last year and had him within 8 yds during bow season several times. the larger of the 2 i missed at 22 yds during bow season (screw on my sight was loose and i didnt know it) there is also some sign of some big deer on the property.


----------



## JamesG (Jun 13, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JamesG (Jun 17, 2010)

ttt


----------



## SSweitzer2700 (Jun 19, 2010)

*Any openings for 2010 Deer Season?*

Do you have any openings in this lease for the 2010 season?  What are the dues this year?


----------



## JamesG (Jul 2, 2010)

ttt


----------



## JamesG (Jul 6, 2010)

Ttt


----------



## JamesG (Jul 8, 2010)

Still need 4


----------



## JamesG (Jul 14, 2010)

Not taking anymore members at this time. Thank you for looking.


----------



## jaye (Aug 5, 2011)

do you still have some openings


----------

